# New Minitrucks in the USA



## Gung Ho (Jun 22, 2009)

Hello all: Gung Ho here from Jackson, Michigan. I had the pleasure of stumbling across your site recently after someone from tractorforum.com suggested looking at our site when considering a utility vehicle. Thank you for looking. We will be at the Michigan State University Ag Expo July 21-23 if anyone would like to see the trucks up close.

The web address is usedminitrucks.com but we have NEW trucks also. They are manufactured in Japan. The new trucks are not speed limited so they can move people and product economically at a pretty good speed.

Bob


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Gung Ho! Those are some COOL looking trucks. :thumbsup: They are all for off road use right? I would be interested in learning more about one of those camo painted all wheel drive, air conditioned trucks with a dump bed. I could put one of those to some good use on the farm and on the forestry roads. 

Can you post or send me more info. on these? Thanks!


----------



## Gung Ho (Jun 22, 2009)

*Mini trucks in USA*

Sure TF, more than happy to help you with any information you need. 

The new trucks are EPA approved for off-road use in the US, but they are not approved for US roads. That said, there are several states that have special rules for them to be used on all roads except for the interstate highways.

Also, you can use them in any state as a slow moving vehicle if you keep your speed under 35 and paste a triangle on the back. 

We usually have the dumping trucks from about $7000 and up. We have two brand new 2008 models with zero miles on them in stock also for $14900.00. We ordered them with AC. Most dumping trucks do not have AC. They are also Heavy Duty. We ship to anywhere in the US for $494.00.

The trucks are incredibly useful and efficient. They consume just a pint a fuel an hour at idle speeds.

As always, please do not hesitate to ask. It will take about two weeks to custom camo your truck. Just let me know what patterns you would like and I will get started.


----------

